# Streamzap and lirc



## blink (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi,

I've installed lirc using debug option in make config, and confirmed that the file streamzap.c is included after building:

```
#ls /usr/ports/comms/lirc/work/lirc-0.9.0-pre1/drivers/lirc_streamzap
.deps                   Makefile.am             lirc_streamzap.c
Makefile                Makefile.in
```

The receiver is plugged in:

```
# usbconfig|grep Streamzap
ugen4.2: <Streamzap Remote Control Streamzap, Inc.> at usbus4, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=LOW (1.5Mbps) pwr=ON
```

All is fine and dandy until I try to start it using streamzap.

```
# lircd -D99 -n -H streamzap -d /dev/lirc/0 /usr/local/etc/lircd.conf
Driver `streamzap' not supported.
Supported drivers:
        accent
        atilibusb
        atwf83
        awlibusb
        bte
        bw6130
        commandir
        creative
        default
        dfclibusb
        dsp
        dvico
        ea65
        ftdi
        irlink
        irman
        livedrive_midi
        livedrive_seq
        logitech
        mp3anywhere
        mplay
        mplay2
        mouseremote
        mouseremote_ps2
        null
        pcmak
        pinsys
        pixelview
        silitek
        srm7500libusb
        tira
        tira_raw
        udp
        uirt2
        uirt2_raw
        usb_uirt_raw
        usbx
```


I did remember the Streamzap receiver needing a kernel module to work in Linux and was recommended in irc to try using webcamd to work with it, but that failed too:

```
webcamd -d ugen4.2        
Cannot find USB device
```


Hoping for a little direction on what I've missed, this is the last hurdle for my media center to enter active duty 
Thanks!


----------



## blink (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey, I don't mean to bump, but maybe this is not in the right forum? Might be a ports issue since the .c file is there but there's no .o or corresponding binary file. Thanks.


----------



## nox@ (Aug 2, 2011)

(Sorry I don't check the forums very often so I only now saw your posts...)


			
				blink said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I've installed lirc using debug option in make config, and confirmed that the file streamzap.c is included after building:
> 
> ...


There are two types of "drivers" when dealing with lirc, a) kernel drivers that (usually) provide /dev/lirc* device nodes, and b) daemons/hw_* "drivers" selected with -H or --driver args to lirc that tell it how to access hardware that doesn't provide a /dev/lirc* device interface.  So what you found there is a kernel driver, and it's for Linux too and thus doesn't get built from within the lirc port, instead you have to use the version in the Linux v4l/dvb tree that gets built from within the webcamd port. (Btw in case anyone is wondering about e.g. serial IR receivers I have to note that webcamd only supports (some) usb hardware.)

And your path lirc-0.9.0-pre1 tells me you have an old ports tree and thus likely also an old webcamd version, and I just checked, that version didn't build the streamzap device driver yet.


			
				blink said:
			
		

> The receiver is plugged in:
> 
> ```
> # usbconfig|grep Streamzap
> ...


So -H streamzap not existing is correct, I'm not 100% sure but I would expect the streamzap Linux device driver to provide a /dev/lirc0 device node too so you would use the default lirc "driver" (hw_default.c) which doesn't need any -H.


			
				blink said:
			
		

> I did remember the Streamzap receiver needing a kernel module to work in Linux and was recommended in irc to try using webcamd to work with it, but that failed too:
> 
> ```
> webcamd -d ugen4.2
> ...


If you still get this with webcamd >= 3.0.0.1 could you post `# usbconfig dump_device_desc` for the device? (I mostly would need to know idVendor and idProduct for it...)


			
				blink said:
			
		

> Hoping for a little direction on what I've missed, this is the last hurdle for my media center to enter active duty
> Thanks!


Once webcamd attached the device and created a /dev/lirc0 device node you can verify with: `# mode2 -d /dev/lirc0` that IR signals from the remote are received, if they do you can add:
	
	



```
# streamzap remote
include "/usr/local/share/examples/lirc/remotes/streamzap/lircd.conf.streamzap"
```
at the end of your /usr/local/etc/lircd.conf, (re)start lircd, and after that irw(1) should report your remote's buttons and you should be able to use lirc.  (And if you want to use a different remote than the one that came with the streamzap receiver you obviously will have to use (or try to generate) a different config file, see the lirc port's pkg-message for some hints, it can be displayed like this:`$ pkg_info -D lirc\* |less`.)

Good Luck!

PS: where has `gone? :)  (Fixed, thanx DutchDaemon!)

PPS: you can access webcamd's [file]/dev/lirc0[/file] as user if you add yourself to the webcamd group (and then relogin).`


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 3, 2011)

nox@ said:
			
		

> PS: where has `gone? :)[/quote]
> 
> It never left, but you [b]must[/b] use it with a qualifier. See [url]http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8816[/url].`


----------



## nox@ (Aug 3, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> It never left, but you *must* use it with a qualifier. See http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8816.


Oooh...  Thanx!   (is this new?)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 4, 2011)

It's newer than the universe, but not _much_ newer.


----------

